# Long cranking times



## oldreliable (Dec 9, 2013)

P.S. Battery load tested and checks out OK. Voltage-wise, it's holding at 12.5V with the car off.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Glow plugs or something in their circuit.


----------



## oldreliable (Dec 9, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Glow plugs or something in their circuit.


I thought those aren't needed at all on a hot start? This happens both when hot and cold, but cranking times are a *little* longer when cold. When warm, it's usually still at least 10 seconds.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might want to pay attention to the "note" or "pitch" of the cranking. If it's not as high as it used to be, meaning the cranking is slowing down just a bit, that might be the problem.


----------



## oldreliable (Dec 9, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> You might want to pay attention to the "note" or "pitch" of the cranking. If it's not as high as it used to be, meaning the cranking is slowing down just a bit, that might be the problem.


It sounds about normal. It isn't super fast like the engine has no compression, and it's not in slow motion like a dying battery or really cold start. It just takes a while to catch.

I should also mention that it doesn't stumble into life, firing on a cylinder or two before lighting the rest up like my old Detroit did. When it catches, it's definitely running on all cylinders right away.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Does your car make noises when you unlock it or open a door?

Read this thread for more info:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...turns-when-you-open-any-door.html#post2069562


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Based on descripion……loosing fuel pressure after shut off…..most likely related to the high pressure pump.

Leave it with them so they can leave a pressure gauge attached.

Rob


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Some nice suggestions. If it starts like crap hot as well I'd side with robby in thinking it's losing it's fuel pressure prime and not building it back up before startup.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The only time I ever experienced extended crank times was when it was well below zero.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTUmnLrMGL8


----------



## oldreliable (Dec 9, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Does your car make noises when you unlock it or open a door?
> 
> Read this thread for more info:
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...turns-when-you-open-any-door.html#post2069562


I don't have the best hearing, but I have never noticed anything.



Robby said:


> Based on descripion……loosing fuel pressure after shut off…..most likely related to the high pressure pump.
> 
> Leave it with them so they can leave a pressure gauge attached.
> 
> Rob


Thank you - that sounds like a very plausible explanation.


----------



## oldreliable (Dec 9, 2013)

diesel said:


> The only time I ever experienced extended crank times was when it was well below zero.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTUmnLrMGL8


Haha, that's kinda like my old 6.5 truck any time it got below 40-50 outside.

So, mine doesn't sorta stumble to life like that. It cranks like yours does for the first few seconds, doesn't sound like it's trying to start at all, then fires immediately and proceeds to clatter away like normal.


----------



## Reno12469 (Sep 25, 2015)

Bad fuel?


----------



## oldreliable (Dec 9, 2013)

Reno12469 said:


> Bad fuel?


No, it has happened over the course of several tanks of fuel from different stations.

I dropped the car off at the dealer last night and am in a loaner car. I called just now and they said they had replicated the issue when trying to move the car around the lot, but were unable to troubleshoot until their "diesel guy" technician can get to it.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Okay. This is a sign of a good dealership. They don't want amateurs monkeying around with your car. They want the right guy in the job.


----------



## kmfinley93 (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm a firm believer that the glow plugs should always be used. I never turn the key until the light on the dash goes out.

My girlfriend was complaining that it was taking longer to start... and it's currently in the shop for a new HPFP, so this could be the issue


----------



## oldreliable (Dec 9, 2013)

It has been acting up intermittently all winter, except when I'd take it to the dealer, until it wouldn't start at all the other day. It is now having the fuel pump replaced. Fingers crossed this is the end of it.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

oldreliable said:


> It has been acting up intermittently all winter, except when I'd take it to the dealer, until it wouldn't start at all the other day. It is now having the fuel pump replaced. Fingers crossed this is the end of it.


Good luck and keep us posted. Were they able to pull a code that pointed to the fuel pump?


----------

